# Custom Order book is now open for 2014!



## WillC (Dec 9, 2013)

http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/custom-order.html

The page is currently a bit of a work in progress but its all there I think

I did send a little early warning for my mailing list, as many on there have been asking me about work for a good while.

Firstly, a bit different to most makers, I am taking limited orders only. I will close the order book once more when I have enough to fill 2014, and allow me time to do some non-commission experimental stuff, some more simple affordable, some one offs......to add to my site. This just helps me enjoy the mixture of work more. 

Currently I have firmly taken 1/3rd of my years work and am negotiating orders for another 1/3rd of the year. So places are filling up very fast, though I will be making extras too so I think this gives very fair opportunity to buy, as opposed to just building a huge list over the next few years, I will manage this year by year. So at least if you miss a place this year you know if you get on my mailing list you will be able to get in early in 2015.

Each year I will aim take orders at around this time.

A few changes for 2014 that should have been expected as I have mentioned before that I will not be doing any mono-steel this year and focusing on high end work. I was not too efficient at the utility stuff I am training someone to help with a utility aimed line but will not relaunch that side of business for a year or so.

So this year, we have the Carbon Composite damascus option, I will only offer this option with the works, full damascus ferrule/endcap etc.

3 Mosaic damascus types in my new mix of steels, with different edge materials. 
My Feather Damascus, Nickel and carbon mix spine half, double high carbon edge half.

A tight basket weave in nickel high contrast, with a band of double high carbon on the edge.

And a Fire within mosaic, This is a bit like a very tight crisp radial W's pattern but its made in a different way. Again we will have double high carbon edge and the Pattern part in Nickel/high carbon.

The last two you will have to wait to see evolve.... Im happy to take an order for just "Mosaic damascus" for the time being and then you can make a choice nearer the time.

Lastly we have my stainless damascus san mai, 01 core, available with stainless damascus handle parts.

I will offer Mosaic or stainless damascus with non-damascus handles too, the damascus ferrule and endocarp is nice, but I realise not for everyone and it does add lots of time and therefore expense, so I'm happy to do burl wood ferrule/bone, whatever is requested and will work

I have put up a few more profile Ideas I would like to make, with a meaty bias....

Honesuki, Garsuki - Chicken wackers, but with can be made thinner and more multipurpose use in mind..
Hankotsu - Boning out knife

Butchers steak knife, similar to a bullnose but with a Wa handle I may get lynched for that I had better get a feedback thread going on these new meaty profiles and geometry.

Thats all for now folks, If you have any questions, feedback etc do speak up.

Many Thanks

Will


----------



## JMJones (Dec 9, 2013)

Best of luck in the new year. I enjoy following your work.


----------



## WillC (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks my Friend, and to you:biggrin:


----------



## Lefty (Dec 9, 2013)

Amazing! I wish I could. Your work is unreal.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 10, 2013)

Just filled out the order form. And now I'm saving every penny I can scrounge.


----------



## Alex G (Dec 10, 2013)

Order in! Looking forward to hearing back.
A


----------



## wellminded1 (Dec 10, 2013)

I love the look of all your work, and I feel fortunate I got my order in last year. I cannot wait for my piece.


----------



## WillC (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you Guys all good yes indeed, and don't worry I will not forget I have a few pieces from this year to get done still I remember yours every time I shave infact.


----------



## wellminded1 (Dec 10, 2013)

WillC said:


> Thank you Guys all good yes indeed, and don't worry I will not forget I have a few pieces from this year to get done still I remember yours every time I shave infact.




So that means it will be extra special... right??? rightt???


----------



## Mrmnms (Dec 10, 2013)

Will, you keep raising the bar. I enjoy using your knives and now I'm jazzed about t
he new Catchsides this year.


----------



## split0101 (Dec 11, 2013)

I filled out a form, but did not get a confirmation email that it was submitted. I just did some basic math (plus conversion rate) and Im going really have to work on the finance committee for this one


----------



## WillC (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey there, yep I've got it. I don't have an automated reply thing set up. I email back in person when I get home from the workshop Thanks for your order, good luck with the war office.:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Igasho (Dec 16, 2013)

My car and my son are officially for sale.....once sold I will fill out a form! ppssst dont tell the wife! *glares at Notaskinnychef*


----------



## apathetic (Dec 16, 2013)

Really looking forward to this!!


----------



## WillC (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks very much guys. I am over the moon. The Orders are flowing, all current forms and enquiries have been processed or replied. I would say at this point with the custom set commissions I have received, to be sure to get in on the list for 2014 get your order in before Christmas
To make clear a few points, all the details we need at this stage is the metal work. Blade length, damascus or not in the handle. All details will be discussed at the time of making, so you don't have to have everything worked out at this stage. I can give you a base price for the metal work. Then wood, spacers, etc can be added in when we lay out parts for a design. I will have a very decent amount of wood in stock and can present a few options at the time of making. Or you are welcome to procure your own special piece of wood from one of our Vendors here. There is no need to do this immediately or any need to decide on the wood right away when you put in your order. 
I have some further News, I have a meeting with a very talented wood artist, with whom I intend to work on a design for a Modular knife block system as an on going solution. I will not be putting anything to paper yet until we have met. I will have an example ready early next year, and will be working with him on idea for Fixed Blocks for the composite Sets. I really like his work so am very excited at the prospect of working with him on this.

Many Thanks , and a Happy Christmas and New Year to you all x


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 19, 2013)

WillC said:


> I have some further News, I have a meeting with a very talented wood artist, with whom I intend to work on a design for a Modular knife block system as an on going solution. I will not be putting anything to paper yet until we have met. I will have an example ready early next year, and will be working with him on idea for Fixed Blocks for the composite Sets. I really like his work so am very excited at the prospect of working with him on this.



I will be in the market soon, and look forward to seeing what you two come up with.


----------



## WillC (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you all  Well I am now away until just after xmas. Some orders are in mid process, not finalised or deposits sent, so I will hold those in line until after the holidays, and get back to you all. Do feel free to send orders, questions over xmas, they will be logged and ordered, they can be confirmed after the holidays. Happy xmas and new year all


----------



## WillC (Jan 8, 2014)

Well I am back and up and at em!:big grin: I had a few email difficulties between xmas and new year. Now sorted, orders are saved on my site in any case, I had a few more orders over the xmas period which I will get sorted towards and over the weekend, I have a few people to get some details confirmed and deposits in. Orders are still open at this point though so please don't thing I'm all booked up for 2014 quite yet
Thanks All, very much looking forward to getting stuck into it


----------



## WillC (Feb 3, 2014)

I am just working though one further very elaborate knife set design but that will be a two year project, and I think that will cap orders after that. So this next week will be a last chance to get in an order for 2014 I think, as I would like to make some extras and one offs not to commission also. Im so pleased to be booked up with work Thanks All


----------



## WillC (Mar 4, 2014)

I have now closed the order books for 2014 folks, many thanks. I will open for some custom orders again once more towards the end of the year.:biggrin:


----------

